# Does anyone with an Alex Duetto II want to buy some warming tray handles???



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've STILL got the warming tray handles that I posted about back in 2010... here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1961-Izzo-Alex-Anyone-want-some-warming-tray-handles&highlight=Shades+handles

They are essentially the two side handles (not the rear one, I couldn't see the point of it!) from this mod here:

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/alex-duetto-mod-cup-tray-handles-t10574.html

It makes removing the warming tray (full of cups) VERY quick and easy, as you can just grab the handles and lift the entire tray full of cups off - and then fill the tank - and then replace the whole lot. The handles fit directly onto the warming tray with the diamond cut-outs (so Alex Duetto II certainly, and may include other variants) - no drilling required.

Price remains the same (unless postage has changed significantly) as just trying to help another owner and recoup some of my initial cost.

Any interest at all???

Shades

*NOW SOLD!*


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It seems that no-one really wants these - I thought they'd be snapped up by MkII owners. Does everyone have theirs plumbed in, or do they survive without handles on the warming tray?

It's nearly impossible to remove the warming tray when full of cups without the handles on... but very quick / easy with the handles.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I would have snapped these up if I still had my duetto. It was a pita to keep filling the tank especially having to unload the cups.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I really thought that these would have been snapped up immediately - as they're not easy to obtain and make life with a tank-filled Duetto so much easier.

My last attempt to release them from my 'man drawer' is these pictures, showing how easy they are to fit and how great they look:


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr Shades

I would like a pair of handles for my Duetto 11.

Regards

Lounge Lizard


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Lounge Lizard,

That's great! I'll dig them out of my "man drawer" and get them packaged up ready to send - and then will let you know the postage costs. I'm more than happy to let them go at my cost price (as per my original post) but postage costs may have changed, so I'll check and let you know via PM.

More than happy for you to pay via PayPal (but only if you pay "as a gift" so that you pay the PayPal fees) or via bank transfer. Let me know your preference and I'll get the details to you at the same time.

Cheers,

Shades


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi LL,

Can you please respond to the PM that I've sent you regarding cost and delivery - otherwise I'll need to keep the sale open on here.

Many thanks,

Shades


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

No contact at all from Lounge Lizard - so these handles are still for sale if anyone else is interested.

Shades


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Me shades. Do u still have those handles?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup - still have them sat on my desk in a jiffy bag awaiting posting to anyone that wants them (as detailed above).

If you want them, PayPal some dosh over or I'll give you bank details (all via PM), then drop me your name/address and I can post them tomorrow.

Let me know.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

*NOW SOLD* to mhofmeyr - thanks, they're on their way!


----------

